# any one ran into a yetttie or big foot ha ha



## cosmicguru (Mar 3, 2016)

so i was kicking in this program called job corps and i attended the forestry firefighting were out cutting with chainsaws out of the blue i saw this huge wight - brown creacher running from my forestry instructor my instructor he had anxe and this thing was about 7-3 7-4 maybe when it stood up and next thing you know hese gone he dispeard and we look up on the tope of the site and there he was laughing at us throwing rocks and big ass logs its like wtf !! could it have been we all had to take off and leave work I'm pretty sure it was big foot


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Mar 3, 2016)

wow.


----------



## Odin (Mar 3, 2016)

I believe!::

&

Pics or GTFO!


----------



## cosmicguru (Mar 3, 2016)

ist sorta hard when you have rocks and logs throning at you


----------



## Tude (Mar 3, 2016)

Dam the conspiracy sites would love this account!


----------



## Frodo (Mar 3, 2016)




----------

